# Table saw workbench



## CutNRun (Nov 14, 2007)

Powermatic offers an option on their PM2000 table saw which replaces the standard table board with a beech work bench, complete with vise and bench dog holes. The Powermatic saw can be seen at

"http://www.powermatic.com/Products.aspx?nav=ByPart&ClassID=332232&Part=1792016K"

Given the lack of space I have available, I am considering doing something similar. Has anyone out there made their own version of the this option?


----------



## chamoruboy (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks pretty similar to a European style workbench. I've recently seen several plans to make a workbench in the different woodworking magazines. I imagine one could just adapt the plan to attach to the table saw.

Sounds like it would be a fun project.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I saw one on this site. I think it was in someone's shop photos. I'll try to find it again.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

It was in Tony's workshop


----------



## CutNRun (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Karson. Tony's arrangement is much larger than what I have room for. My configuration will need to move with the saw on its mobile base. Probably very similiar to the Powermatic option, with a few tweaks and add-ons.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Why not go with a portable bench? It would roll against the saw for an infeed/outfeed table, you could also drop in a router for a quick router table. Just, whatever you do, make it out of something other than MDF!


----------



## CutNRun (Nov 14, 2007)

The outfeed table is phase two of the project. I made a knock-down router table per the design shown at Fine Woodworking and like it very much. My intent is to use the existing table and mount it on a mobile base designed to match the height of the table saw. It would then do double duty as you described. The table board replacement would include at least one vise and would utilize my limited space effectively. So many projects; so little time.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

You might take a look at the way I've arranged my big bench and drop down out feed table. I just added an Ezeefeed in-feed table to the deal and I really love it. I got more done today by myself than I ever have in the past with a helper. I cut out a lot of cabinet parts in very little time today.


----------



## brad (Sep 17, 2007)

I've done something similar. I haven't completed it yet I have installed 44" extension rails on my saw. My router is mounted at one end and I need to fill in the hole,which I intend to do soon.
The top is built on a torsion box made of 1/2" Baltic birch plywood. The top itself is made of phenolic faced 3/4" plywood.
I am just using some pictures I already had but I think it will give you the general idea.
The durable phenolic top in conjunction with my out feed table give me lots of working room.











An over all look at my work space


----------

